# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Wiik & Ström

## killerpop

(aiempia viestejä mm Vaasan Paikallisliikenneketjussa)

W&S:n kalustossa on kovasti tapahtunut muutoksia. Tuorein hankinta on vielä rekisteröimätön Volvo B10M 6x2 / Carrus Vector, alkujaan Palms Busstrafik BCB902
 

Aikaisemmin tänä vuonna tuli #17 Volvo B10M 6x2  Carrus Star 501 ja viime vuoden puolella tullut #16 Volvo B10M 6x2 / Carrus Fifty rekisteröitiin tänä talvena SBZ-644:ksi

  

1.4. poistui kaksi autoa vahvuudesta, eli #4 EJJ-754 Volvo B10M / Carrus Star 301 ja #11 BBT-644 Volvo B10M / Wiima M304

----------


## JSL

Millasessa kunnossa tuo talo on autonsa pitänyt?

----------


## jtm

Nettikoneessa tuo Carrus on myynnissä 5999 ja wiima 2999.

----------


## JSL

Juu, mut ne oli Alv0%, eli hinnat pitää kertoa 1,22 ni saa sen mitä joutuu antamaan. Nyt alkaa vanhat autot olla kohtuullisissa hinnoissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Millasessa kunnossa tuo talo on autonsa pitänyt?


Autot jotka ovat tulossa myyntiin kesällä tai ovat myynnissä jo nyt, ovat kyllä valitettavasti käytännössä loppuunajettuja yksilöitä. Tämän voi kyllä yleistää myös muidenkin firmojen poistuvaan kalustoon.

Etenkin nämä pari EJJ-kilpistä Star301:sta kivasta ulkonäöstään huolimatta, ovat olleet kovalla käytöllä jo aiemmissa vaiheissaan, eikä näiden vanhempien Deltojen ruosteenkestokaan ole kovin korkealle kehuttua.

Eli kyllä suuntauksena on se, että viime aikoina tulleet käytetyt autot ovat päästäneet eläkkeelle täysin palvelleita busseja.

----------


## killerpop

Wiik & Strömin ensimmäinen matalalattiabussi on SKZ-766 tunnuksella liikkuva Carrus Vega L / Volvo B10L. Maalauksen myötä numeroksi muuttui #7.

----------

